# V-Drum Sander Project



## boxedin (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's a link to my V-drum sander project:

http://www.pbase.com/cjmax/vdrum_sander&page=all

If I were to do anything differently, it would be to make the box a wee bit higher as I had just about a 3/32" gap between the box and the top when set up properly for the drum exposure. I added a wee shim to the top of the box all around.

How does it work? Great! How do I like it? I love it!!

Cliff.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool project! Looks like you gave it the attention to detail that a project like this deserves. I bet you will get a ton of use out of it.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have one much like yours that I made a few years ago. I use it a some, still. Not every day but about twice a week.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Great build.

I've got to make one of these.

Herb


----------



## boxedin (Dec 19, 2013)

Herb, you'll be glad you did. I cannot get over how great this sander is to use. Mind you, it wasn't cheap, but it will serve everyone well who chooses to build it. I believe that I spent the better part of 4 months making drawings, cutting wood, revising things, making more drawings, etc.. I finally got it right on the 27th plan revision. It was so frustrating, but addictive as each change meant a better, IMO, design and function. All that I had to go on at the beginning was a YouTube presentation by some fellow up in Ottawa, Canada, and a few pictures of commercially made ones. I should probably take another look at my plans to make sure that it's up to date ;-) v. 28??? lol…


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Cliff,

Can you provide info and source for the Mirka abrasive mesh and hook and loop backing you used? I've used their Abranet disks for my ROS and they are great. A great product but their web site is very hard to use.

Thanks for all the great info you've put out there.

Herb


----------



## boxedin (Dec 19, 2013)

Herb, I got the Mirka abrasive mesh on Amazon, but the loop backing I bought on eBay from someone who sells out of Hong Kong. He's a very reliable seller with great pricing…but I don't see him with anything for sale right now. Someone does have some Velcro brand for sale though but a wee bit higher in price than I paid. There are also some others with generic material priced astronomically high, at least compared to what I paid. I did buy the industrial grade too. Both the abrasive and the hook are 2" wide rolls.

Glad you enjoyed my pics and info.. I should put together a tape for YouTube - may be one day… ;-)

Cliff.


----------



## fd_cox (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice build, thanks for posting


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Great build. I read your detailed description of every construction phase. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boxedin (Dec 19, 2013)

Scratch my comment at the beginning about doing something different and making the box a wee bit higher. As it turned out it is the perfect height. I removed the thin shims as they were just sitting there, held in place by the weight of the top and nothing more. I am in the process of putting in 2 screws so that I can adjust the height of the top easily. Of course I won't be able to do it in a simple manner. I'll use a Forstner bit so that the screws can be turned down to be flush with the box for when I move it around - I prefer to have the top rest flush on the box front piece when I have to move it around. I've had too many slips in the past by helpers that have messed things up for me (I include myself in that category too…lol…) Plus, it just looks nicer ;-)

Glad to hear that you liked my efforts, Radu.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have one I bought instead of built but I love it and it does a great job. It's the Flatmaster from Stockroom Supply. I get my sanding rolls from them also.


----------



## boxedin (Dec 19, 2013)

Nothing is perfect. Having said that, I'll go on to say that I've made a guide for my V-Drum Sander that makes my sander closer to perfect ;-) Here are 3 links for your consideration:

http://www.pbase.com/cjmax/image/155639123
http://www.pbase.com/cjmax/image/155639126
http://www.pbase.com/cjmax/image/155639130

This wee guide makes sanding edges, and getting them square so much simpler. Color me happy


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I also have the Stockroom Supply one. Works well. A little finicky in setup, and for items that fit in my drum sander I prefer that, but for pieces thicker than 4" (the max of my drum sander), this is really the only game in town. And it is convenient (although a little bit of a pain to set up), to have two different grits of sandpaper on the drum at the same time.


----------

